# Found a weird one



## oldbikehome (Jun 13, 2019)

I’ve never seen one quite like this. It’s named a Hiawatha and head badge says gambles. It’s a pretty neat set up and looks to be pretty original.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 13, 2019)

I think it was made by Columbia .Their house version is called PLAYBIKE


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 13, 2019)

The bike was manufactured by AMF and sold through the Gambles hardware store chain. Hiawatha was Gambles brand name. That’s a cool little bike!


----------



## kasper (Jun 13, 2019)

I love how someone on the cabe always has an answer.


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 14, 2019)

That is an awesome survivor!


----------

